
Lock, Stock and a Printed Barrel: Legal Adventures of DIY Firearms - sdadcv
https://lawless.tech/lock-stock-and-a-printed-barrel-legal-adventures-of-diy-firearms/
======
damspace
Wow, just when you thought that gun violence is going beyond the pale of
common sense, they give you a possibility to cook up the gun without changing
your pajamas & not leaving your house.

